# Looking for composers/sound designers for custom scoring game music library - CLOSED



## Jaap (Sep 28, 2017)

*Update April 2018: loads of changes, licensing department has stopped for now and focussing on different things now. The roster is nicely filled and submissions are closed.*

Hi folks!

I am in the process of starting a new music production company with a focus on the game audio market (direct licensing and custom scoring on briefs) and I am looking for composers, sound designers and if any, some folks with experience in audio implementation via fmod/wwise and the likes.

I am not looking yet for tracks to be submitted, but this will be to be included in a mailing list for projects where you can submit to.

This is a company yet in the startup phase and the aim is to have a good amount of projects running towards the end of the year. I am looking for some folks who are willing to take the first step with me (and I have a few already in the roster).

If you are interested, please submit a small demo reel on soundcloud with 3 - 5 tracks that showcase your strong points.
I am looking for a wide area of skills, so if you are for example good in composing New Age EDM Freestyle Jazz, please submit 

You can contact me at [email protected] and if you have any questions etc, let me know here or via the mail!

Edit: updated my mail from [email protected] to [email protected] to stay more organised. All mails that have been sent to my first mail will be answered of course 

Cheers,

Jaap


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 28, 2017)

Sent you an email Jaap


----------



## Jaap (Sep 30, 2017)

Hey everyone,

Posting here a few more details based on some (good) questions.

Company: Raven Music Group
It is a starting company, meaning that I cannot promise yet that it will be smooth ride from the beginning. I have prepped already for some time the setup and ready to launch in the upcomming months.
Why am I scouting now? I want to be sure I have a nice roster of composers, sound designers and music available when I reach out to clients.
My main focus is on the game industry. This is where I worked for a few years with my old company 3 Peak Audio and I have good contacts in this industry.

The aim is to be a mix of music library and custom scoring production company. Clients can license music directly from the available catalogue. The other option is they post there current project and needs and we will make sure we put the right people on it. This can go for custom music, sound design, adaptive audio (working on system for licensing packages of adaptive audio blocks, more info later), voice over and help with audio implementation.

How about the payments:

I want Raven Music Group to be available for every type of project. From small indie devs to established game companies. Meaning the budgets will vary from small to good.

Splitting of the fees:
For licensed music the normal way: 50/50 (composer/ravenmusic)
Custom scoring music only: 65/35 (composer/ravenmusic)
Full project or providing service in a work for hire setting: 75/25 (composer(s)/sound desingers - ravenmusic)

If you score a custom track or work on a full project, you will receive your own credits

Exclusive/non exclusive

You can submit tracks for licensing exclusive and non exclusive. Exclusive tracks can be withdrawn from the library after 2 years of no use. Non exclusive tracks have to stay in the library for 1 year minimum.

If you submit music for a custom score/project it will be exclusive. If your music gets not selected/used in the end, I will give the option to or submit it to the library or opt-out and you can use it for something else.

Other type of projects:

As said, main focus will be the game industry, but as I worked also already for many years as library music composer I established my connections there also and will of course not exclude any other licensing or scoring options.
The game trailer market is also on the rise and that is an area I want to dive into as well.

What do I expect:

I don't want to put the pressure on the composers joining Raven Music by submitting tons of music while things are unsure yet on how the ball will be rolling. This is something that annoys me myself as well when joining a library. You put in a great amount of time writing exclusive tracks without seeing anything in return.
I hope some will of course submit some tracks that are available for licensing when launching, but the main thing I want it to have a roster of people available when I can sent projects around via a mailing list and people can hop in to apply for that.

Furthermore the usual things like contracts need be signed, you will need to be established with a PRO.

Also I am working on a job board where clients can post there projects and probably will use tools like Trello or something when a project is active and we can create a workenvironment per project.

So far some extra info!

Cheers,

Jaap


----------



## Paul Christof (Sep 30, 2017)

Very intersting proposition! Sent you an email


----------



## Jaap (Sep 30, 2017)

Paul Christof said:


> Very intersting proposition! Sent you an email



Thanks! Got it and replied and also welcome to VI!


----------



## Paul Christof (Sep 30, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Thanks! Got it and replied and also welcome to VI!



Thanks


----------



## Timberland70 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi Jaap,

how do you handle the situation with collecting societies? Can your composers be in such a society and how does that work?

Best,
Helge


----------



## Jaap (Oct 2, 2017)

Timberland70 said:


> Hi Jaap,
> 
> how do you handle the situation with collecting societies? Can your composers be in such a society and how does that work?
> 
> ...



Hi Helge,

My company is registered as publisher and will act as such. If regular licensing takes place a client need to fill the cue sheet and the tracks in the library will be registered to the PRO of the composer (and that is also what I want that composers are with a PRO). Then you will collect the 100% writers share of any royalties.

Often though if music is used in games it will not collect any royalties, though will be work for hire and a larger sum will be paid by the client to do the buyout.

I hope this answers your question a bit!

Cheers,

Jaap


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Oct 26, 2017)

Hey Japp, new to VI Control. 

Just sent you an email

Thanks,


----------



## Jaap (Oct 26, 2017)

ThePrioryStudio said:


> Hey Japp, new to VI Control.
> 
> Just sent you an email
> 
> Thanks,



Thanks! Got it and will get back to you shortly  and welcome to VI btw!


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Oct 26, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Thanks! Got it and will get back to you shortly  and welcome to VI btw!


 Thanks Jaap, speak to you soon


----------



## robharvey (Oct 26, 2017)

This looks great, will send some stuff over tonight!


----------



## Jaap (Oct 31, 2017)

Hey folks!

Small update here. I am closing temporary all the submissions to manage it well for myself and thank you all for who have reached out!

In a mail update to some of you I have given an update that I want to go live by the end of the year and slowly get things running. Some legal mumbo jumbo and all those things take a little longer, but I want to make sure that is completely fine and in our best interest of course 

This does not mean you can submit in the future if things are up and running and I will update you of course!

For everyone who has sent a mail or pm, but haven't heard back yet. You will get shortly an answer 

Cheers!


----------



## Shooby (Nov 1, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> Small update here. I am closing temporary all the submissions to manage it well for myself and thank you all for who have reached out!
> 
> ...



Hey Jaap

Waaah, I just missed the boat! I have FMOD/Wwise skills too! 

Bests,
Shooby


----------



## Jaap (Nov 1, 2017)

Shooby said:


> Hey Jaap
> 
> Waaah, I just missed the boat! I have FMOD/Wwise skills too!
> 
> ...



Check your PM and welcome to VI btw!


----------



## Jaap (Dec 1, 2017)

We have a nice roster of great composers at the moment and as mentioned earlier I closed the submissions more or less for now to manage it well, but there are a few spots open for anyone with an expertise in the field of modern indie pop and rock and singer/songwriter (male and female). If this is in your field of expertise and you are interested, then shoot me a mail at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## SillyMidOn (Dec 2, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Splitting of the fees:
> For licensed music the normal way: 50/50 (composer/ravenmusic)
> Custom scoring music only: 65/35 (composer/ravenmusic)
> Full project or providing service in a work for hire setting: 75/25 (composer(s)/sound desingers - ravenmusic)



Hey Jaap.

I am not myself interested in applying for this, but I spotted this thread and I wanted to congratulate on offering such very fair splits to your composers. At a time when the splits are shifting ever more in favour of the publisher, this is great to see. You also always have interesting and insightful comments to make on this forum, and I wish you all the success with this venture of yours.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 3, 2017)

SillyMidOn said:


> Hey Jaap.
> 
> I am not myself interested in applying for this, but I spotted this thread and I wanted to congratulate on offering such very fair splits to your composers. At a time when the splits are shifting ever more in favour of the publisher, this is great to see. You also always have interesting and insightful comments to make on this forum, and I wish you all the success with this venture of yours.



Thank you very much for your kind words and wishes!

I do hope indeed that things can be proven to work as well with being fair towards the group that provides the backbone of the business and to be honest I can see why publishers trying to raise their share, but I do firmly believe that in the long term and healthy and honest split works much better then the other way around


----------



## Jaap (Dec 15, 2017)

I am still looking for some pop/indie singer/songwriter artists. If you are one or know maybe a good one, please feel free to contact me at [email protected]

Also I will open the doors again for submissions for the new year as I will expand the team running the operation. Feel free to sent already your submissions, but please note that I will gather them first and make a selection in few weeks.


----------

